

GitHub Glossary - aidanfeldman
https://help.github.com/articles/github-glossary

======
shizcakes
Related: Fox News' version of the Github Dictionary -
[http://i.imgur.com/MKjkKJ9.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/MKjkKJ9.jpg)

~~~
hayksaakian
if you have the original clip/video for context I'd be thankful

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2vJNNAQZlg#t=130](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2vJNNAQZlg#t=130)

~~~
hayksaakian
Apperantly repo means resiprosity

------
Kenan
Would probably help prevent this from happening again:
[https://twitter.com/atmos/status/378259676141338624](https://twitter.com/atmos/status/378259676141338624)

------
TallboyOne
My compulsive need for things to be alphabetical is going haywire because Pull
Request is after Push

~~~
benbalter
Knew we should have used a bubble sort. Thanks for catching that.
[https://help.github.com/articles/github-glossary#pull-
reques...](https://help.github.com/articles/github-glossary#pull-request)

------
duggieawesome
Whaaaaat?.. Needs "merge" and "rebase".

